# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  رسالة إلى ولدي فلذة كبدي

## سمير عبد الحي

* بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ**
ابني الحبيب هذه الرسالة بيني وبينك، والوسيلة الوحيدة والتي تسمح لي باخبارك أني سأغادر الحياة الدنيا.
إني أرى في هذه اللحظات ملك الموت وهو يرفرف داخل غرفتي . 
يا بني ، لا تحسب أني بكلامي هذا أسعى إلى استدرار عطفك كي تأتي إليّ ، لا ، !! بل لأني اشتقت إليك 
لا أريد أن أقضي آخر لحظات عمري وحيد !!! أريد من يهتم بأمري ويحوّل وجهي إلى القِبلة ، يلقنني الشهادة عند الموت فهل اطلب الشيء الكثير وأنت من دمي ولحمي...!!! 
أني أريد أن أسامحك ...ولا أريد أن أراك إذا لم تأت إليّ ودموع الندم تبدو على وجهك وتقول لي : " سامحني " 
وتقول لوالدتك:

[سامحيني ] 
وسأدعو الله ان يغفر لك كل ما فعلته بي وبوالدتك... لذا لا تنتظر مني يا ولدي أن أسامحك ... لأنني حتى لو فعلت فإني لا أضمن لك ألا يطالك العقاب من الله الحي القيوم الّذي  لا ينام .
**
اللَّهُمَّ بِحَمْدِكَ
انْصَرَفْتُ
وَبِذَنْبِي اعْتَرَفْتُ
وَبِكَ أصْبَحْتُ وأمْسَيْتُ
أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا اقْتَرَفْتُ
ذُنوُبِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ أسْتـَغـْفِرُكَ وأتوُبُ إلَيْكَ
اللَّهُمَّ وَفِّقْ أَبْنَاءَنَا وَبَنَاتِنَا وَذِرِّيَاتِنَا فِي
اخْتِبَارَاتِهم
وَأَنِرْ بِالعِلْمِ بَصَائِرَهُمْ وَعُقُولَهُمْ
وَاكْتُبْ لَهُمْ النَّجَاحَ وَالفَلاَحَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ
وَحَقِّقْ آمَالَهُمْ وَآمَالَنَا فِيِهِمْ يَاحَنَّانُ يَامَنَّانُ
*

----------


## المبلغ

بارك الله فيكم

----------

